# Datenschutz und Rootserver



## myplex (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe auf meinem Rootserver Dateien liegen, die in einem von außem nicht erreichbarem Verzeichniss liegen. (/root). Man kommt auf die Dateien indem man sich per SSH einloggt. Darf der Provider jetzt mein Rootserver durchsuchen und sich Dateien rauskopieren  Oder darf dieser Dateien in ein Verzeichniss (z.B. /root) reinkopieren 

Ich denke nein ! Mein Provider sagt ja ! 
Was ist richtig 

Wenn alles geklärt ist mit dem Provider kann ich euch auch schreiben wie es zu dieser Frage kam, aber das ist erstmal unwichtig !  



mfg MyPleX


----------



## myplex (10. Mai 2005)

achso, sorry für den Doppelpost !
Könnt ihr mir auchnoch Seiten zum weiteren Nachlesen aufschreiben , Danke !


mfg MyPleX


----------



## Ben Ben (11. Mai 2005)

Eigentlich darf es der Provider nicht steht aber sicherlich in seinen AGB, ob er sicht das Recht vorbehält, ausser bei Wartungsarbeiten auch sonst mal auf deinen Server zu schauen.
Müsste dir aber auffallen, da er dein root-PW sicherlich nicht hat (es sei du hast es nicht geändert), er es aber sicherlich durch seine eigenen Rescue umgebungen o.ä. umgehen kann...


----------

